# Fehler seit WoW 5.4



## ArtureLeCoiffeur (14. September 2013)

```
Date: 2013-09-14 13:52:35
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 195:
 attempt to call global 'UnitPVPRank' (a nil value)
Debug:
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:195: GetPlayerInfo()
 BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
 [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
 	[string "*:OnEvent"]:1
```

Die Funktion UnitPVPRank() ist entfernt worden, siehe zB http://wowpedia.org/...PI_changes/diff


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis - ist korrigiert.


----------



## Kronenmichl (16. September 2013)

Hallo, auch bei mir kommen seit dem Update ständig Fehlermeldungen:

Date: 2013-09-16 13:39:35
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua line 195:
   attempt to call global 'UnitPVPRank' (a nil value)
Debug:
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:195: GetPlayerInfo()
   BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1530: OnEvent()
   [string "*:OnEvent"]:1:
      [string "*:OnEvent"]:1
Locals:
self = <table> {
 e_MERCHANT_SHOW = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1249
 GetEnchRecipes = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:453
 msg = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:609
 e_QUEST_COMPLETE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:817
 GetNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:657
 l = <table> {
 }
 GetTime = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:648
 AddLoc = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:523
 GetStat = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:230
 e_QUEST_DETAIL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:752
 char = <table> {
 }
 RegisterNPC = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:491
 Parse = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:707
 rebuildPlaceholders = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:802
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_FAILED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1196
 e_GLYPH_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:235
 e_PET_BATTLE_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1081
 e_ITEM_TEXT_BEGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1342
 GetDifficulty = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:681
 ResetProfile = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:83
 GetBank = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:403
 e_SKILL_LINES_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1416
 RegisterEvents = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1481
 OnLoad = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:98
 events_cl = <table> {
 }
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SENT = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1129
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_INTERRUPTED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1190
 events = <table> {
 }
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_FACTION_CHANGE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1036
 e_CHAT_MSG_COMBAT_XP_GAIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1069
 e_UNIT_LEVEL = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:994
 e_PLAYER_TALENT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:239
 ParseMoney = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:726
 ecl_SPELL_CAST = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1221
 GetInventory = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:379
 InHeroic = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:671
 e_UNIT_SPELLCAST_SUCCEEDED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1179
 GetRangedInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:137
 version = "5.4.0"
 UnitNPCID = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:666
 ClearLastAction = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:703
 e_MERCHANT_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1253
 active = 1
 loaded = 1
 GetMeleeInfo = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:111
 e_TRAINER_UPDATE = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1308
 e_PLAYER_TARGET_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:1101
 e_UNIT_INVENTORY_CHANGED = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:998
 GetEquipment = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProfiler.lua:340
 e_PLAYER_LOGIN = <function> defined @Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler\BLASCProf
AddOns:
  Swatter, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  AucAdvanced, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.17.5413.5364(5.17/embedded)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatSales, v5.17.5413.5376(5.17/embedded)
  AucStatSimple, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.17.5413.5323(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.17.5413.5393(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.17.5413.5392(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.17.5413.5400(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilFixAH, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.17.5413.5365(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.17.5413.5365(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.17.5413.5403(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.17.5413.4979(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilScanStart, v5.17.5413.5347(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.17.5413.5373(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.17.5413.5388(5.17/embedded)
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.17.5413.4828(5.17/embedded)
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
  BagBrother, v
  Bagnon, v5.4.0
  BeanCounter, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  BLASCProfiler, v5.4.0
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
  Enchantrix, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  EnchantrixBarker, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  Gatherer, v4.4.0
  Informant, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.350(/embedded)
  Recount, v
  Scrap, v12.9
  ScrapSpotlight, v
  SlideBar, v4.4.0 (<%codename%>)
  Stubby, v5.17.5413 (NeedyNoddy)
  TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.351(/embedded)
  BlizRuntimeLib_deDE v5.4.0.50400 <eu>
  (ck=786)


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2013)

Starte mal BLASC3 neu, dann sollte der aktualisierte Profiler geladen werden.


----------



## Aibon3010 (14. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir aktualisiert Blasc3 da nichts ...

Bekomme jedesmal beim Spiel Login die selbe Fehlermeldung ... (Die die oben bereits steht  )

Wäre nett wenn da mal ne Info käme ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Oktober 2013)

Lösch mal die xml und toc-Datei im Blascprofiler verzeichnis und starte Blasc neu.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2013)

Aibon3010 schrieb:


> Wäre nett wenn da mal ne Info käme ...



Der oben erwähnte Fehler ist schon seit meinem letzten Beitrag (siehe Beitragsdatum) behoben, jedoch scheint BLASC den Profiler bei dir nicht zu patchen. 

Ist das WoW-Plugin in BLASC3 aktiviert? Was für eine Windows-Version nutzt du? Hast du WoW zwischendurch mal verschoben, also in einen anderen Ordner oder ein anderes Laufwerk? Wird es noch von BLASC3 erkannt? 

Ansonsten: Siehe kaepteniglo 

Gruß


----------



## Aibon3010 (14. Oktober 2013)

Hi

Thx @kaepteniglo

Hat funktioniert ...

Die Versionsnummern waren identisch ... ich denke mal deshalb hat er nicht upgedated ...

cu

Aibon


----------

